# Your Collection Highlights: Greatest and Hardest to Get Products



## color_lover456 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have been an avid makeup collector since 2007 and I was feeling pretty smug about how my collection was doing this year because I managed to get some of the hardest-to-find products that worked really well for me...Which made me think of a system of metrics to measure how deep the obsession has gotten - a list of the greatest and hardest to find products of the year

this list is not a definitive measure of obsession by any means - not every product works for everyone...but it would be interesting to see how you rank your greatest makeup purchases. It doesn't have to be MAC-only and yes, I definitely would be interested in other years!

For me, *2010* was about:
1. Marine Life - I almost missed this because a coworker stopped by my desk and had diarrhea of the mouth and I could not check MAC's website during this time! I freaked out and called every single Nordstrom and MAC counter a week before the release date
2. Stereo Rose - only slept 3 hours the day that it came out in anticipation
3. Ripe Peach - had a hunch that this would be really popular when I saw the all the pro store hauls...
4. Flurry of Fun Lipglass - first one wasn't so hard to get, since it was underhyped before the release, but finding a backup was super hard after people started realizing how great it was. 
5. Chanel Sirop - it showed up on Nordstrom's site for about 20 mins one day...i must have gotten the last one because I tried to order 2 and one got cancelled.
6. Bobbi Brown Nectar Shimmerbrick

Things that got away:
1. Chanel Genial and Super - gah why was I so dumb about these? I wasn't concentrating as hard as I normally am when evaluating swatches when I saw these...must have been a makeup brain fart


*2009:*
1. Style Black Eyeshadows - gah why did I only get 1 of each???

Things that got away:
1. Brave new bronze lipstick...was in france when this was released and couldn't get on the MAC US website
2. backup of spiced chocolate quad
3. Bobbi Brown Velvet Plum Trio - wasn't really into bobbi brown when this was released...BB still doesn't interest me that much but it is products like that make me visit the BB forum every now and then to make sure i'm not missing anything

*2008:*
1. Stark Naked bp blush!!!
2. Manish Arora - got the blushes and the lipsticks, packaging was just irresistable

Things that got away:
1. manish arora quad - augh i could have gotten this! i didn't think i would need it...punching myself while typing just thinking about it

*2007 and Prior:*
1. BARBBIEEEEE - i got into mac in april, right after barbie was released, i managed to get a lot of the eyeshadows like springtime skipper, magic dust, moth brown, and modern ms. lipstick

things that got away:
1. FAB blush and lipsticks from Barbie - I have longed for these for 3 long years...
2. The shimmertime pigments - i ended up getting some of them through ebay, like azreal blue, night light, golder's green, but am still lemming for those lighter ones like dazzleray or deckchair
3. of course, coco and coco beach...is there anyone who doesn't want these things?


This is as much as I can think of right now, feel free to share!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 2, 2010)

*moved to The Traincase*


----------

